# Boardman road comp refurb



## cyberknight (2 Jun 2020)

2011 road comp with alloy frame and carbon forks
It was looking very tired after 9 years of riding , lots of chips , dings and the paint around the bottle cages had bubbled badly , mismatched shifters after the RH apex broke .
this is what it looked like in reasonable condition


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jun 2020)

Stripping the paint turned out to be PITA so i turned to facefluff looking for a local company to to strip and paint .Some in my cc does vintage frame repairs quoted £200 !, a bit rich for a bike that was £800 new .


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jun 2020)

Chap who is in charge of auto spray shop said he could do it for £50, they dont have many choices of colour so i opted for "what do you mean you didnt see me yellow " As you can see its lost the filler over the welds giving it the smooth look but as my winter club bike its fine .


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jun 2020)

1st day of rebuild .


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jun 2020)

2nd day of rebuild
matched the shifters and added FD, waiting for a new chain from CRC.
Tried to put the upper cable stops back in the frame but couldnt get them in , im thinking of letting the LBS recable as the rear brake is internal and had to completely remove everything for the repspray so i will let them have the headache


----------



## Cycleops (2 Jun 2020)

Nice work CK. I think a set of Boardman decals would set it off a treat.


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Jun 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Nice work CK. I think a set of Boardman decals would set it off a treat.


+1, THESE came straight up on a Google search, and you can vary the colours to offset the banana vomit paint scheme


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jun 2020)

smokeysmoo said:


> +1, THESE came straight up on a Google search, and you can vary the colours to offset the banana vomit paint scheme


I was thinking get some large name stickers saying homebrew 😁


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2020)

It is getting yellower by the minute - any brighter and I'll need to put my sunglasses on!


----------



## Drago (2 Jun 2020)

Reminds of of yellowcake uranium. Nice job.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jun 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It is getting yellower by the minute - any brighter and I'll need to put my sunglasses on!


goes with my old jersey


----------



## cyberknight (3 Jun 2020)

3rd day of rebuild.
Got the end stop adjusters on the downtube installed after using another bolt to get the paint out of the threads, installed new chain, rear shifter cable and indexed the cassette.I also ordered some new bar tape.
Tried to use some cotton thread and a vac to make a feeder line for the rear brake but i don't think my household vac has enough oomph to catch the cotton as its barely pulling it through .
Looks like i have reached the limit of what i can do without new cables for the brakes and FD so thats it for now till i can get LBS to do the rear brake and may as well let them do the other cables.
My cable cutters are past it so they are not cutting cable neatly , they were ebay specials and are a good number of years old so i cant cut a cable down neatly enough without a number of attempts.


----------



## Gunk (3 Jun 2020)

Whenever I've had motorcycle frames painted or powder coated I've always fitted sacrificial bolts into all the threads, it makes things so much easier.

That frame is crying out for a Raleigh Banana paint job!


----------



## cyberknight (5 Jun 2020)

Another day 
took it to the lbs who said they would drill it out but they are so busy i had no chance.
So i taped up the frame and drilled the rear stop, it came out on the bit , i reckon i can reuse it ? It doenst have a small area just for the inner but the outer doesnt go through .
Managed to get cotton through the frame with the vac too


----------



## cyberknight (6 Jun 2020)

Todays work
Fitted mudgaurds, front brake cable, yesterday i applied some frame stickers i had knocking about .


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jun 2020)

Nice, but is there any reason you've fitted the raceblade fittings to the frame eyelets? They are designed to be fitted with the quick release skewers through them which would give a much better shape to the mudguard.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Nice, but is there any reason you've fitted the raceblade fittings to the frame eyelets? They are designed to be fitted with the quick release skewers through them which would give a much better shape to the mudguard.


Cus i bought them second hand and i didnt realize till after i fitted them and then RTFM they should be on the skewers, i will sort it out tomorrow


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jun 2020)

Finally done.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (17 Sep 2022)

Very smart. Thanks for the link.


----------

